# ringing in ears



## Denise1952

well, it finally dawned on me what is going on.  My ears ring, and I wondered if I had a "condition" or hearing problem.  I realized (once again since this happened a few years ago) that I am taking a lot of aspirin due to the headaches.  I just know that is what it is.  I'm going to lay off the aspirin and see if it goes away.

I've always thought that would be such an awful thing to have, and I can't think of the condition now (what it's called).  Anyone else run into this when taking aspirin?


----------



## Denise1952

that's it, yes.  Mine didn't really drive me nuts because it sounds just like crickets, and I love the sound of crickets.  But lastnight I got to worrying about it, doi!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Yes,too much aspirin can cause that!


----------



## Denise1952

It isn't great living alone is it  I was thinking lastnight it would be so odd to have someone living with me that like actually loved me, LOL!!  I've lived alone almost 18 years now.


----------



## That Guy

Ringing in the ears as a sign of aspirin poisoning is very dangerous.  BE CAREFUL!


----------



## Pappy

Left ear now for about 15 years. If I think about it, it drives me nuts. My hearing aids do help a little but night time can be hell.
i use to play an organ and I used ear phones so that I wouldn't drive people crazy. I know I had them too loud and one day the ringing started and never stopped.


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> Ringing in the ears as a sign of aspirin poisoning is very dangerous.  BE CAREFUL!



Yes, I am stopping today.  If I have to take anything, it will be non-aspirin, but I am shooting for zero anything.  I need to see if this is going to pass.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Pappy said:


> Left ear now for about 15 years. If I think about it, it drives me nuts. My hearing aids do help a little but night time can be hell.
> i use to play an organ and I used ear phones so that I wouldn't drive people crazy. I know I had them too loud and one day the ringing started and never stopped.



We went out shooting on New Year`s Day and my BIL did not wear ear protection (a habit picked up in Viet Nam) His hearing is now ruined-constant ringing in his ears and aside from that,very little hearing left


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> Left ear now for about 15 years. If I think about it, it drives me nuts. My hearing aids do help a little but night time can be hell.
> i use to play an organ and I used ear phones so that I wouldn't drive people crazy. I know I had them too loud and one day the ringing started and never stopped.



Oh, I'm sorry Pappy  Well, I've been using headphones for my movies I get online.  I know that may be what is causing this too, so no more of that either.  Luckily, I don't like tv that much at all, can play a game, or read.  But in this house, we have the bottom floor rooms rented out to students, and me.  The landlord likes me around, sort of the house-mom I guess.  But anyway, we all have to keep things quiet for studying etc.

Is there a chance that could subside Pappy?  I've never read about that but I'm going to.  Hang in there, big hugs, Denise


----------



## Denise1952

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We went out shooting on New Year`s Day and my BIL did not wear ear protection (a habit picked up in Viet Nam) His hearing is now ruined-constant ringing in his ears and aside from that,very little hearing left



Sorry to hear this too  My brother has bad hearing, I don't know about the ringing.  He was a cop for 30 years or more.


----------



## SifuPhil

I've had sporadic tinnitus since I had German measles when I was 4 or 5. The measles blew out my hearing so that ever since then I've had bad hearing, but thankfully the ringing only happens once in a blue moon, usually when my blood pressure goes up because of too much coffee.

I cut back on the coffee and the ringing stops. I imagine aspirins do the same thing.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> I've had sporadic tinnitus since I had German measles when I was 4 or 5. The measles blew out my hearing so that ever since then I've had bad hearing, but thankfully the ringing only happens once in a blue moon, usually when my blood pressure goes up because of too much coffee.
> 
> I cut back on the coffee and the ringing stops. I imagine aspirins do the same thing.



Yes, caffeine is probably the culprit.  I don't know what else is in aspirin.  Yeah, some things we just have for so long we don't remember what it's like not having them.  Kind of a blessing maybe


----------



## Vivjen

I have never heard of tinnitus caused by aspirin poisoning.
how much have you been taking?


----------



## That Guy

Vivjen said:


> I have never heard of tinnitus caused by aspirin poisoning.
> how much have you been taking?



*Aspirin Poisoning Symptoms*
The earliest symptoms of acute aspirin poisoning may include ringing in the ears (tinnitus) and impaired hearing.


----------



## Denise1952

I read about the ringing in the ears, but it didn't say Tinnitus on that article, so I don't know if it's the same ailment.  I know from experience the aspirin can be the cause of ringing in my ears.  Last night, I took 2 at about midnight.  My head aches almost every day and night, for the last week or more.  I think it is partly the weather.  Anyway, it was still hurting so I took 2 more at about 1:30, too close together, but also, I take aspirin every day, at least 2 and they are 325 mg.  We'll see by end of week how my ears are.  I suspect this is it, the aspirin.  I hope it's not more serious


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> *Aspirin Poisoning Symptoms*
> The earliest symptoms of acute aspirin poisoning may include ringing in the ears (tinnitus) and impaired hearing.



Yes, no beating experience to know what is going on.  I have to consider the headphone thing too, but after taking too many last night, I suspect this is aspirin poisoning, or just, plain od'ing on it.


----------



## Vivjen

Oding on it....too much.

300mg to 900mg four times daily; or every four to six hours.
i learnt that over 40 years ago!


----------



## Pappy

My ringing is here to stay. Never goes away. Right ear will sometimes start ringing too, but so far it goes away after awhile.
there are all kinds of miracle cures out there but none of them work.


----------



## Vivjen

That Guy said:


> *Aspirin Poisoning Symptoms*
> The earliest symptoms of acute aspirin poisoning may include ringing in the ears (tinnitus) and impaired hearing.



British tinnitus association says no......no wonder I have problems with your drug laws, side effects etc!


----------



## That Guy

Or it could be . . .


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> Yes, caffeine is probably the culprit.  I don't know what else is in aspirin.  Yeah, some things we just have for so long we don't remember what it's like not having them.  Kind of a blessing maybe



I suspected tinnitus from your description, nw. 
Tell you a famous person who has it bad; William Shatner. He got it while filming an episode of Star Trek when an explosion damaged his hearing.

Caffine can exacerbate a multitude of conditions.


----------



## Denise1952

Vivjen said:


> Oding on it....too much.
> 
> 300mg to 900mg four times daily; or every four to six hours.
> i learnt that over 40 years ago!



I think it depends on the person too Viv.  If that works for you, you are lucky to have found your amount.  I think that little bit I took wouldn't bother another person, but yet, to someone else, it's od time!!  We have to be vigilant about these over-the-counter.  I know I was under the belief if it wasn't a prescription, it couldn't hurt you, for years growing up anyway.  I'm reading more all the time because I also started hearing people say that we have to be aware of our own systems, because a doctor only knows so much (some of them will just give you the latest sample they have in their office and send you off to croak for all they know).


----------



## Denise1952

Gael said:


> I suspected tinnitus from your description, nw.
> Tell you a famous person who has it bad; William Shatner. He got it while filming an episode of Star Trek when an explosion damaged his hearing.
> 
> Caffine can exacerbate a multitude of conditions.



Oh, didn't know that about William.  Lots of us unfortunately learn the hard way. 'course his was an accident, and that's different


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> I think it depends on the person too Viv.  If that works for you, you are lucky to have found your amount.  I think that little bit I took wouldn't bother another person, but yet, to someone else, it's od time!!  We have to be vigilant about these over-the-counter.  I know I was under the belief if it wasn't a prescription, it couldn't hurt you, for years growing up anyway.  I'm reading more all the time because I also started hearing people say that we have to be aware of our own systems, because a doctor only knows so much (some of them will just give you the latest sample they have in their office and send you off to croak for all they know).



Jeez and what about the number asprin does on the stomach lining?


----------



## Gael

Pappy said:


> My ringing is here to stay. Never goes away. Right ear will sometimes start ringing too, but so far it goes away after awhile.
> there are all kinds of miracle cures out there but none of them work.



That's a burden to bear. I know some use this sort of therapy. Shatner does:
http://www.howsyourhearing.org/AudiologyToday/ATWilliamShatner.html


----------



## Vivjen

nwlady said:


> I think it depends on the person too Viv.  If that works for you, you are lucky to have found your amount.  I think that little bit I took wouldn't bother another person, but yet, to someone else, it's od time!!  We have to be vigilant about these over-the-counter.  I know I was under the belief if it wasn't a prescription, it couldn't hurt you, for years growing up anyway.  I'm reading more all the time because I also started hearing people say that we have to be aware of our own systems, because a doctor only knows so much (some of them will just give you the latest sample they have in their office and send you off to croak for all they know).



No, it does not depend on the person. That is the official dosage level for anybody....anything over that is an overdose; full stop.
it may not harm you once with aspirin; but try it for a day or to with Tylenol and you may well be dead.

As for stomach problems....affects some; not others; doesn't bother me..


----------



## Denise1952

that was a good read Gael, thank you much.  I think when he spoke of panic, I related best, because it can be so frightening, something wrong that you don't understand, or why it's happening.  Not panicking is the best thing I can do, don't dwell in the problem, get into a solution, even if it's acceptance like Shatner said, he began accepting it as part of who he is.  I think I'll remember this article for all things in my life, that just appear out of nowhere, no rhyme or reason, they just "are".


----------



## Ina

Hi Viv, I was told friday that my thyroid med was being taking down to 75mg. Six months ago I was taking 125mg, Dr. brought it down to 100mg, then 88mg, and now it is down again. I ask what it all meant, but I didn't get an answer I could understand. I have a phobia concerning Drs, and it like I freeze up when I'm around them. Now Dr. says I have Irritable Bowel Syndrome, but what is left of my colon is OK. Sometimes I want to just quit going to Drs.


----------



## Vivjen

Hi Ina. Hope you are ok.
thyroid doses vary, and it takes about 6 weeks for final results to appear. You were obviously having too much.. So dose is reduced; not unusual, and can be affected by a lot of things, so don't worry about that!
iBS can be caused by a certain type of foods that cause it to flare up; eg too much fat, gluten, sometimes starch....so you have to experiment and see what causes you pain etc, and try cutting down on that particular food.
it can be controlled so may not cause you problems; just be aware, that is all really.

Not too much to cause you worry...


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> Or it could be . . .



you didn't seem like the earring type but that's a nice pair you got TG!


----------



## Ina

Thanks Viv, I seem to become retarded when I walk into a Dr.'s office. My hubby use to go with me, then he would explain it all to me later. I just seem to have a hard time trusting Drs. But now Michael seems to be ageing fast, and I'm trying to take care of us both. I really miss our son, and I really see just how much he did for us.


----------



## Vivjen

Ina said:


> Thanks Viv, I seem to become retarded when I walk into a Dr.'s office. My hubby use to go with me, then he would explain it all to me later. I just seem to have a hard time trusting Drs. But now Michael seems to be ageing fast, and I'm trying to take care of us both. I really miss our son, and I really see just how much he did for us.



Stop worrying....somebody will always help you out....you just need a little time to think of the questions.....then find an answer; easy really!


----------



## rt3

hearing loss occurs in 50 % of the population after age 45-50, and is greater in men than women. it is usually bisymmetrical and frequency dependent. loss of hearing occurs because the electron transport system in the mitochondria of the ear cells containing the hairs cannot get enough energy to vibrate. the titration dose of aspirin, when it is used in arthritis is to take until your ears ring. the therapeutic dosage range is very narrow, which means the ears usually ring before pain relief.
too low of dose of thyroid can cause tinnitus and IBS =  75 mcg of t4 or synthroid is equal to about 1/2 to 3/4 gr of dessicated thyroid and is a child's dose. I'm am very sorry you have been cut back, your symptoms will increase while your health care provider chases the lab results, ( because they are always late) with dosage changes. I would see someone who is competent in hormone replacement therapy.


----------



## Ina

Viv, Were you in the medical field? Your knowledge seems extensive.


----------



## Vivjen

Pharmacist Ina, the practical shop one...not a doctor who knows medication, but not necessarily his patients!

Your healthcare is so different from ours....


----------



## Ina

Viv, Your not scary at all. So thanks for the info.


----------



## Vivjen

Course I'm not scary Ina.....I am nice and lovely, and friendly, and caring, and anybody that contradicts me is in for an ear-bashing!


----------



## Ina

Vivjen said:


> Course I'm not scary Ina.....I am nice and lovely, and friendly, and caring, and anybody that contradicts me is in for an ear-bashing!



I use to tell people that if they weren't nice, "I'd lower their ears to their ankles in 3 secounds flat." It always worked on my kids and grandkids, until they grew bigger than me.


----------



## rt3

thyroid is a modulator of the basal metabolic rate. it effects every muscle and system in the body, and rarely at the same time. the largest muscle in your body, the digestive tract, can be affected several ways by low thyroid, and runs the scale from constipation to IBS. its requirement for oxygen is tremendous, (why you feel drowsy after a heavy meal)  the error in logic is to assume anyone has a normal thyroid level. labs, are meaningless, at best they only describe a condition based on a sample of usually about 50 in a specific age group for thyroid. any one can have any lab made by AURP for anything --- if they got the money, there is no magic here. treat the symptoms not the labs. if you are over 40 you have low thyroid. Now here is the kicker--- pray that it is the only thing--  if you have low thyroid in conjunction with other maladies (low e2, p4) can can spend tons of dough having some health care sort through them without ever addressing the basic problem


----------



## Phantom

I have had ringing in my ears as far back as I can remember
It drives me mad on a very quiet night.Ringing now as I type (maybe I should answer them ??? LOL)


----------



## Denise1952

Phantom said:


> I have had ringing in my ears as far back as I can remember
> It drives me mad on a very quiet night.Ringing now as I type (maybe I should answer them ??? LOL)



I'm sorry to hear that Phantom, did you take a look at that link about William Shatner?  He had so good "management" tips.  I don't know, but I hope you can find some relief.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I've had Tinnitus in my right ear for many years now.  It's not bad enough to drive me crazy (yet), but I do hear a high pitched tone when in a quiet room, or lying in bed at night.  Every now and then I seem to think it may be in the other ear also, but predominately in the right side.

The noise I hear is very similar to that of the high tones that you hear during a hearing test, almost exactly like that.  I worked around loud machinery for years, but I did use ear protection, but perhaps that wasn't enough.

I hear that there are special hearing aids which help suppress the noise, but I believe they are very expensive, and don't give 100% relief.  I try to never use earbuds or headphones on a loud volume, as I know this will aggravate the condition. http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Tinnitus


----------



## Ina

Sea, I don't see how you and the others stand it. We I was in my teens and twenties, I had a ringing noise in both ears. I was told it was from my anemia. When they did the hysterectomy to try containing my cancer, the ringing in my ears stopped and never returned. My anemia started getting better, and I now gave very acute hearing. GO FIGURE


----------



## Denise1952

I'm sorry to hear you have it Seabreeze, so many do here.  I shouldn't be surprised though because there is such a lot of noise pollution.  Then like me, taking too much aspirin, or wearing a headset so I can hear my tv as loud as I think I need to.

Today has gone well.  No aspirin since 2:00 last night, and no headphones.  I am watching an old black and white and not complaining about it not being loud enough for me.  If I can avoid having this thing, I will.  If not, I'll have to live with it like so many of you.  We survive don't we, seems like that is what life is about, surviving whatever comes our way.  Glad to have you all to yack with, back to my ole movie, and some dinner soon


----------



## Denise1952

Ina said:


> Sea, I don't see how you and the others stand it. We I was in my teens and twenties, I had a ringing noise in both ears. I was told it was from my anemia. When they did the hysterectomy to try containing my cancer, the ringing in my ears stopped and never returned. My anemia started getting better, and I now gave very acute hearing. GO FIGURE



You are a survivor Ina, I cannot imagine what it is to have cancer.  You're an inspiration for me, and I am glad to know you.  I don't think there is a person here that hasn't suffered,  I think when we are still smiling as we come out the other side of each, new trial, that is when the beauty truly begins to radiate within a person.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm glad yours left you Ina, that's great!  Nwlady, I can handle it.  All I have to do is look at the "big picture" of all the other ailments that folks have to live with on a daily basis, and a little high pitch tone at night is not that extreme. 

 I think people in our generation are VERY good at surviving, and going with the flow of all the crazy changes in the modern world, that may or may not be in the best interest of anyone.   Enjoy your movie and dinner!


----------



## Ina

Agreed Denise, I had cancer twice, At 19 and 26. I was lucky is all I can figure. People much moe worthy than I didn't make it, so I can take no credit.  :why:


----------



## Phantom

SeaBreeze said:


> I've had Tinnitus in my right ear for many years now.  It's not bad enough to drive me crazy (yet), but I do hear a high pitched tone when in a quiet room, or lying in bed at night.  Every now and then I seem to think it may be in the other ear also, but predominately in the right side.
> 
> The noise I hear is very similar to that of the high tones that you hear during a hearing test, almost exactly like that.  I worked around loud machinery for years, but I did use ear protection, but perhaps that wasn't enough.
> 
> You have just decribed my hearing but have it in both ears
> Have also been subject to loud noise,hearing protection was not provided back then.........
> 
> I hear that there are special hearing aids which help suppress the noise, but I believe they are very expensive, and don't give 100% relief.  I try to never use earbuds or headphones on a loud volume, as I know this will aggravate the condition. http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Tinnitus



You have just decribed my hearing but have it in both ears
  Have also been subject to loud noise,hearing protection was not provided back then.........


----------



## Ina

After arguing with Michael for almost 50 years, I finally got him to go to the VA hospital for a hearing testing.Michael was a sharp shooter and he worked with explosives. He will be getting a hearing aid for both ears on March the 11th.  :saywhat:
All it took was for a Dr. to tell him and all the of the suddebly he believes. :hit:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Phantom said:


> You have just decribed my hearing but have it in both ears
> Have also been subject to loud noise,hearing protection was not provided back then.........



Without ear plugs or head phones you can really damage the nerves in your ears.  I used them, and it wasn't enough obviously.  Every once in awhile I think I'm starting to hear it in my other ear, but it is short term and hasn't really developed yet, thank goodness.  I hear a lot of radio talk personalities getting Tinnitus from wearing their headphones for hours on the job at high volumes to hear the callers, etc.  A couple have had to quit because they couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just make sure he uses them Ina, and doesn't lower the volume when you're around, lol. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/347-Hearing-Aid


----------



## Denise1952

well, it's 8:09 here and no aspirin at all today, and no headphones for tv.  I couldn't stand watching tv any longer, so boring.  But my ears are still ringing as loudly as they were this a.m.  I am overly conscious of it right now, but I am sure hoping I started paying attention in time.  I did notice it weeks ago, but I'm not sure if it's the aspirin or the headphones so guess I'll just see how it goes this week.  I can go see my doc later but I don't think there is anything they can do for tinnitus if I have it for keeps.  Well if all of you can handle it, so can I.  I'll just try not to damage my ear drums any further.  Gads, if it ain't one thing it's another.  Thanks everyone for you feedback today, Denise


----------



## Jillaroo

_No need to worry too much nwlady it's only if you are taking a lot of aspirin, it's quite ok to take a low dose tablet each day, read the link below_

http://health.howstuffworks.com/wel...ies/home-remedies-for-ringing-in-the-ears.htm


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> that was a good read Gael, thank you much.  I think when he spoke of panic, I related best, because it can be so frightening, something wrong that you don't understand, or why it's happening.  Not panicking is the best thing I can do, don't dwell in the problem, get into a solution, even if it's acceptance like Shatner said, he began accepting it as part of who he is.  I think I'll remember this article for all things in my life, that just appear out of nowhere, no rhyme or reason, they just "are".



Glad it was of some interest to you nw and hope it can be of some help too.


----------



## Gael

Jillaroo said:


> _No need to worry too much nwlady it's only if you are taking a lot of aspirin, it's quite ok to take a low dose tablet each day, read the link below_
> 
> http://health.howstuffworks.com/wel...ies/home-remedies-for-ringing-in-the-ears.htm



That's the clue; dosage. They routinely prescribe it here at low dosages for heart patients.


----------



## Gael

SeaBreeze said:


> Without ear plugs or head phones you can really damage the nerves in your ears.  I used them, and it wasn't enough obviously.  Every once in awhile I think I'm starting to hear it in my other ear, but it is short term and hasn't really developed yet, thank goodness.  I hear a lot of radio talk personalities getting Tinnitus from wearing their headphones for hours on the job at high volumes to hear the callers, etc.  A couple have had to quit because they couldn't take it anymore.



Notice a lot of rock and pop singers routinely wear ear plugs while performing. Singers learned the hard way about hearing loss due to loud music.


----------



## Gael

My husband has no hearing in one ear due to a bout of diptheria as a child and the other ear isn't much help either. Hard to live with.


----------



## Rainee

All good posts and answers.. I have a inherited condition whereas my whole nerve system in my body 
is getting affected with iron overload.. also known as Haemochromotosis.. getting pretty common in these later 
days.. I`m hearing more and more about it all the time.. it damages the nervous system and if you don`t keep 
having blood taken and lower the ferriton iron level down it can damage all the nerves in your body .. at the moment 
it has done that to my knees , which were damaged in a motor car accident when I was 25.. I had just lost my husband 
from cancer and  I was driving over an over pass to see about the funeral arrangements when this car came out on my left.. he should have stopped but ploughed right into me.. my two kids went sailing from the back seat to the front.. but were unhurt, but my knees took a bashing down under the steering wheel, well it took ages to heal.. now middle aged the news from the doc as to why I was just so tired and no energy and my legs were getting so tired and finding it hard to walk , that this iron overload problem is causing all this problem and pain to my legs.. my ears also are affected as my sight .,but I won`t give up..life has to go on.have to take paracetemol also blood pressure meds and I know it causes this tinnitis and having it so long now I am used to it.. lots of medications can affect it my doc told me .. aspirins.. this sheet is what he gave me and includes this information on itthats below here. ..so now I know my problems and answers just live with it.. 
and take time to smell the roses.. try to stay calm well thats easy as I am very placid and calm.. always have been.. 

Many prescription and nonprescription medicines can cause ringing in the ears(tinnitus). Recently starting or increasing the dosage of some medicines increases the chance that tinnitus will occur. The side effects caused by medicines vary from person to person.
Medicines that commonly cause tinnitus or make tinnitus worse include 
Antidepressant medicines, such asamitriptyline and nortriptyline (for example,Pamelor).


Anti-inflammatory medicines, such asaspirin, ibuprofen, and naproxen.
Birth control pills (oral contraceptives).
Blood pressure medicine, such as captopril(Capoten) and ramipril (Altace)
Heart medicines, such as nifedipine,quinidine (for example, Quinaglute), propranolol (for example, Inderal), andverapamil.
Local anesthetic agents, such as bupivacaine, lidocaine, and procaine.
Medicines used to treat cancer, such ascisplatin or taxol.
Medicine used to treat Parkinson's disease, such as levodopa.
Radiation therapy to the head or neck.
Vitamins or mineral supplements, such as niacin or vitamin A.
Water pills (diuretics), such as bumetanide (Bumex) and furosemide (Lasix)


----------



## Pappy

Gael said:


> My husband has no hearing in one ear due to a bout of diptheria as a child and the other ear isn't much help either. Hard to live with.



I know what you mean, Gael. My wife and I are both hard of hearing and when she doesn't have her aids in, it's a repeating shouting match. I'm sure she feels the same about me. You learn to say everything at least twice, maybe more.


----------



## Gael

Pappy said:


> I know what you mean, Gael. My wife and I are both hard of hearing and when she doesn't have her aids in, it's a repeating shouting match. I'm sure she feels the same about me. You learn to say everything at least twice, maybe more.



Sounds familiar Pappy. I have to repeat things twice or more to him as he won't work with a hearing aid which he finds uncomfortable. Add to that sometimes his accent throws me or some expressions he uses that I haven't heard before.

I need to always sit on the side where he has some hearing and any background noise then all bets are off. I also have to turn down the tv when I'm in the room as he has it blasting and I'll be the next one to lose hearing!!


----------



## Gael

Rainee said:


> All good posts and answers.. I have a inherited condition whereas my whole nerve system in my body
> is getting affected with iron overload.. also known as Haemochromotosis.. getting pretty common in these later
> days.. I`m hearing more and more about it all the time.. it damages the nervous system and if you don`t keep
> having blood taken and lower the ferriton iron level down it can damage all the nerves in your body .. at the moment
> it has done that to my knees , which were damaged in a motor car accident when I was 25.. I had just lost my husband
> from cancer and  I was driving over an over pass to see about the funeral arrangements when this car came out on my left.. he should have stopped but ploughed right into me.. my two kids went sailing from the back seat to the front.. but were unhurt, but my knees took a bashing down under the steering wheel, well it took ages to heal.. now middle aged the news from the doc as to why I was just so tired and no energy and my legs were getting so tired and finding it hard to walk , that this iron overload problem is causing all this problem and pain to my legs.. my ears also are affected as my sight .,but I won`t give up..life has to go on.have to take paracetemol also blood pressure meds and I know it causes this tinnitis and having it so long now I am used to it.. lots of medications can affect it my doc told me .. aspirins.. this sheet is what he gave me and includes this information on itthats below here. ..so now I know my problems and answers just live with it..
> and take time to smell the roses.. try to stay calm well thats easy as I am very placid and calm.. always have been..
> 
> Many prescription and nonprescription medicines can cause ringing in the ears(tinnitus). Recently starting or increasing the dosage of some medicines increases the chance that tinnitus will occur. The side effects caused by medicines vary from person to person.
> Medicines that commonly cause tinnitus or make tinnitus worse include
> Antidepressant medicines, such asamitriptyline and nortriptyline (for example,Pamelor).
> 
> 
> Anti-inflammatory medicines, such asaspirin, ibuprofen, and naproxen.
> Birth control pills (oral contraceptives).
> Blood pressure medicine, such as captopril(Capoten) and ramipril (Altace)
> Heart medicines, such as nifedipine,quinidine (for example, Quinaglute), propranolol (for example, Inderal), andverapamil.
> Local anesthetic agents, such as bupivacaine, lidocaine, and procaine.
> Medicines used to treat cancer, such ascisplatin or taxol.
> Medicine used to treat Parkinson's disease, such as levodopa.
> Radiation therapy to the head or neck.
> Vitamins or mineral supplements, such as niacin or vitamin A.
> Water pills (diuretics), such as bumetanide (Bumex) and furosemide (Lasix)



So sorry to hear about all the trauma you've endured, Rainee. And here is something to note:
http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA364217

http://www.seacoast.com/topic.php?health=dr+weil+and+hemochromatosis


----------



## SifuPhil

rt3 said:


> ... I'm am very sorry you have been cut back, your symptoms will increase while your health care provider chases the lab results, ( because they are always late) with dosage changes. I would see someone who is competent in hormone replacement therapy.



I suppose that when you're a hammer everything looks like a nail, huh? 

I have a tough time with your being sorry that Ina's dosage was cut back - isn't there a possibility that her doctors are _right_? Isn't it possible that she truly does NOT need a higher dosage?


----------



## Denise1952

Rainee said:


> All good posts and answers.. I have a inherited condition whereas my whole nerve system in my body
> is getting affected with iron overload.. also known as Haemochromotosis.. getting pretty common in these later
> days.. I`m hearing more and more about it all the time.. it damages the nervous system and if you don`t keep
> having blood taken and lower the ferriton iron level down it can damage all the nerves in your body .. at the moment
> it has done that to my knees , which were damaged in a motor car accident when I was 25.. I had just lost my husband
> from cancer and  I was driving over an over pass to see about the funeral arrangements when this car came out on my left.. he should have stopped but ploughed right into me.. my two kids went sailing from the back seat to the front.. but were unhurt, but my knees took a bashing down under the steering wheel, well it took ages to heal.. now middle aged the news from the doc as to why I was just so tired and no energy and my legs were getting so tired and finding it hard to walk , that this iron overload problem is causing all this problem and pain to my legs.. my ears also are affected as my sight .,but I won`t give up..life has to go on.have to take paracetemol also blood pressure meds and I know it causes this tinnitis and having it so long now I am used to it.. lots of medications can affect it my doc told me .. aspirins.. this sheet is what he gave me and includes this information on itthats below here. ..so now I know my problems and answers just live with it..
> and take time to smell the roses.. try to stay calm well thats easy as I am very placid and calm.. always have been..
> 
> Many prescription and nonprescription medicines can cause ringing in the ears(tinnitus). Recently starting or increasing the dosage of some medicines increases the chance that tinnitus will occur. The side effects caused by medicines vary from person to person.
> Medicines that commonly cause tinnitus or make tinnitus worse include
> Antidepressant medicines, such asamitriptyline and nortriptyline (for example,Pamelor).
> 
> 
> Anti-inflammatory medicines, such asaspirin, ibuprofen, and naproxen.
> Birth control pills (oral contraceptives).
> Blood pressure medicine, such as captopril(Capoten) and ramipril (Altace)
> Heart medicines, such as nifedipine,quinidine (for example, Quinaglute), propranolol (for example, Inderal), andverapamil.
> Local anesthetic agents, such as bupivacaine, lidocaine, and procaine.
> Medicines used to treat cancer, such ascisplatin or taxol.
> Medicine used to treat Parkinson's disease, such as levodopa.
> Radiation therapy to the head or neck.
> Vitamins or mineral supplements, such as niacin or vitamin A.
> Water pills (diuretics), such as bumetanide (Bumex) and furosemide (Lasix)



Oh Raine, thank you so much for all the info and I am so glad you are with us.  So many here are inspirations to me and every day I am encouraged.  I will tell you another time about how this info on the nerves is so interesting to me but basically, my cardio told me all the things that are going wrong in my body are to do with the nervous system.  It was like a passing comment after I shared some things with him that were happening to me, besides the heart stuff.  So it is of HUGE interest to me to know more about this iron thing.

So, again, I'm just so glad you are here and the info you shared with us is so helpful.  I woke at 4 this a.m. thinking about my new "family" here on SF.  To some in the world that sounds absurd. Actually having meaningful relationships on the internet, but they just haven't experienced it.  I feel so blessed to know my way around the internet, and to have a computer, and to find people that I feel so comfy with  I know I need to get out more, but sometimes we really aren't able (who doesn't know that) and when all I have to do is pull up a chair and start communicating with folks, I feel truly rich

I don't always have faith in God (or even believe there is one) but if He's there and listening, I just want to ask Him to bless you BIG today Raine, as well as all the other great peeps on here Denise


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> I know what you mean, Gael. My wife and I are both hard of hearing and when she doesn't have her aids in, it's a repeating shouting match. I'm sure she feels the same about me. You learn to say everything at least twice, maybe more.



Morning Pappy I like your new avatar

I think the hardest thing about hearing-loss is that a person doesn't know if their hearing is going bad, or the sound on a TV is wacko, or someone is mumbling.  There's a "blame" thing that comes into it, like, well if you would speak up, or you would face me when you talk.  And lots of times, that is truth.  No one can know for sure unless they get a hearing check I suppose.  I didn't want to admit for a long time, that I wasn't hearing as well out of my left ear.  But lately, I realize I need to be checked, thoroughly, but a doc that knows their stuff.  The ringing thing is new, but I have noticed for at least the last year, that I am having a hard time hearing lots of things, voices, it isn't just one person mumbling, everyone can't be mumbling. 

I just appreciate this forum so much, and the opportunity to learn from others, and especially not to have to feel so alone Denise


----------



## Vivjen

Good morning/afternoon to you all; and I can't remember what this thread was about, so I will go away and start again!


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> Morning CeeCee!!  I woke up laughing, I couldn't get that pic of Phil out of my head, the one where he is Norma Desmond!! LOL!!  I know I have a sick sense of humor, that's why I like Phil's stuff so much, LOL!!  But everyone has their own, unique personality and the forum is all about that



Our sense of humor certainly isn't for everyone, but we know what WE like, don't we?


----------



## Denise1952

Vivjen said:


> Good morning/afternoon to you all; and I can't remember what this thread was about, so I will go away and start again!



Hi Viv!!  I don't remember the topics that well either, but seems like we can always count on them being lively:weird:


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, this forum reminds me of the days when I was at some big party and people are everywhere, so you have to move around to get in on as much fun as you can!  I get my notifications faster then I can get to each thread and read, LOL!!


----------



## Vivjen

nwlady said:


> LOL, this forum reminds me of the days when I was at some big party and people are everywhere, so you have to move around to get in on as much fun as you can!  I get my notifications faster then I can get to each thread and read, LOL!!



That's the one....that is why I get confused sometimes. When the threads converge then I need another coffee....


----------



## Denise1952

Vivjen said:


> That's the one....that is why I get confused sometimes. When the threads converge then I need another coffee....



I hear you Viv! More java!!


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> you didn't seem like the earring type but that's a nice pair you got TG!



The "nice pair" she is referring to are the bell earrings I posted as a possible cause of the ringing in her ears. See? I am not responsible for taking things off track . . .    But, since we have drifted into uncharted waters, which I enjoy immensely and the subject has been well discussed, please allow me to offer this on the idea of earrings:

Way back in olden times (1980's) more and more guys were wearing one earring.  I think right or left meant something about being or not being gay . . . but happy nonetheless....

People kept bugging me about wearing one and I always said I didn't need an earring to be cool and still don't.  But, just for fun and I'm always for fun, one fine day I attached a paper clip to an earlobe with a few different colored ones dangling from it.  Well, got big laughs and admiration as intended.  Forgot all about it, went to lunch and stopped by the bank.  Now, at the bank and other wait-your-turn types of establishments, I always play a little game of "will I get the cute teller, clerk, attendant, et cetera.  Well, I hit the jackpot that fine day and Lady Luck directed me to the window of my favorite teller, a beautiful late-thirties dream who always flirted with me.  During our transaction she purred, "I love your earring . . . !"  Fell all over myself trying to explain it was a joke and stuff.  I think she got it but I definitely did NOT feel like mister cool...

As Phil would say in WII, DING DING DING we have a winner!


----------



## nan

I believe asprin can cause it as well,I have ringing in my left ear and it can drive  me mad at times,I try to ignore it as much as I can, I think the hole I have in my eardrum doesn't help either.


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> The "nice pair" she is referring to are the bell earrings I posted as a possible cause of the ringing in her ears. See? I am not responsible for taking things off track . . .    But, since we have drifted into uncharted waters, which I enjoy immensely and the subject has been well discussed, please allow me to offer this on the idea of earrings:
> 
> Way back in olden times (1980's) more and more guys were wearing one earring.  I think right or left meant something about being or not being gay . . . but happy nonetheless....
> 
> People kept bugging me about wearing one and I always said I didn't need an earring to be cool and still don't.  But, just for fun and I'm always for fun, one fine day I attached a paper clip to an earlobe with a few different colored ones dangling from it.  Well, got big laughs and admiration as intended.  Forgot all about it, went to lunch and stopped by the bank.  Now, at the bank and other wait-your-turn types of establishments, I always play a little game of "will I get the cute teller, clerk, attendant, et cetera.  Well, I hit the jackpot that fine day and Lady Luck directed me to the window of my favorite teller, a beautiful late-thirties dream who always flirted with me.  During our transaction she purred, "I love your earring . . . !"  Fell all over myself trying to explain it was a joke and stuff.  I think she got it but I definitely did NOT feel like mister cool...
> 
> As Phil would say in WII, DING DING DING we have a winner!



What a great story!  See there was a reason for me wandering off-track, else how would we have got to hear this!!  Now I would sure like to see a video of you and your "earring of multi-colors":jumelles:


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> What a great story!  See there was a reason for me wandering off-track, else how would we have got to hear this!!  Now I would sure like to see a video of you and your "earring of multi-colors":jumelles:



Watch out what you ask for, you just might get it!:stupid:


----------



## rt3

just trying to give what is current in medical literature at to this web site. I'm out of here


----------



## Denise1952

Gael said:


> Watch out what you ask for, you just might get it!:stupid:



LOL!  I knew I could be treading on dangerous ground but I like to stir things up:stirthepot:


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> LOL!  I knew I could be treading on dangerous ground but I like to stir things up:stirthepot:



The Stirrer; your new knickname.irate:


----------



## Denise1952

Gael said:


> The Stirrer; your new knickname.irate:



yes, and "when" I'm hired at that job, I will be cooking for a few peeps so even more appropriate


----------



## Pappy

My two cents worth. Nice pair


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> yes, and "when" I'm hired at that job, I will be cooking for a few peeps so even more appropriate


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> My two cents worth. Nice pair



LOL, just when things are calming down, here comes another:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


>



Yummers, my family cat-nip recipe!!


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> Yummers, my family cat-nip recipe!!


----------



## Vivjen

Thanks for the advice TG; I just have!


----------



## Davey Jones

[h=3]American Tinnitus Association: Home Page[/h]www.ata.org/‎American Tinnitus Association

 non-profit organization working to improve the resources, information, and assistance available to sufferers of *tinnitus*. Efforts include funding *tinnitus* research, *...*


----------



## RCynic

I didn't read this thread thoroughly but didn't see it mentioned in what I did read. Have you checked your blood pressure?

"Get prompt medical attention if you experience symptoms such as ringing in the ears, dizziness, recurrent headaches or nosebleeds—these may be signs of dangerously high blood pressure."

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/hear...tions_treatments/conditions/hypertension.html


----------



## MrJim

I just figured out that I have tinnitus a few months ago, but I think I've had it for years without noticing it.

I usually don't even notice it until I think about it.

I was watching David Letterman recently & he said he uses a "white noise" machine to help him get to sleep because of his tinnitus.

I guess the white noise drowns out the ringing.


----------



## Kaya

I have heard of tinnitus caused by aspirin. Which is why I don't take it. But I have tinnitus once in awhile anyway. I listen to white noise when I go to bed. Yes, white noise helps.

I  put this on my pc in a new window, then shut down the monitor. It goes all night.

http://simplynoise.com/

Or this one:

http://rain.simplynoise.com/


----------



## MrJim

There are videos on YouTube with white noise audio, also.

Several hours long.


----------



## Kaya

MrJim said:


> There are videos on YouTube with white noise audio, also.
> 
> Several hours long.



Yes..I have many of them on my channel.


----------



## d0ug

There can be many causes hypertension, lead, mercury toxicity, nutriment deficiencies tinnitus, vertigo, eye problems but one thing the orthodox doctors miss is it can all be related to osteoarthritis of the skull. There is small holes in the skull where the nerves go through and when these passages get filled with fibers to strengthen the bones. Everything that these nerves control can be effected even thing like Bell's Palsy [the 7 cranial nerve]


----------



## pattydi

Yes, I had it and didn't realize it was from the aspirin until I was in the hospital for something else.  Of course, they didn't give me aspirin and after a few days I noticed the ringing was gone.  Now I watch how much aspirin or ibuprofen I take and combine it with Tylenol.  It seems to be working pretty well this way.


----------



## marinaio

Like a great many other military veterans, mine is caused from prolonged exposure to engine and machinery noise as well as gunfire and explosions; it affects both ears and is 24/7.  I just learned to live with it and my audiologist was able to fine tune my digital hearing aids to maximize my ability to hear through the ringing and hissing.


----------



## Lon

Tinitus


----------



## oldman

I have Tinnitis and I will die with it. I have been around too many jet engines w/o hearing protection. I always thought being around a jet engine maybe just 30 seconds would not damage my hearing. Boy, was I wrong. The guys on the ground know what they're doing by wearing their hearing protection. Funny thing about is that my Tinnitis didn't show up until after I retired and my ENT doctor said that is common.


----------



## Denise1952

pattydi said:


> Yes, I had it and didn't realize it was from the aspirin until I was in the hospital for something else.  Of course, they didn't give me aspirin and after a few days I noticed the ringing was gone.  Now I watch how much aspirin or ibuprofen I take and combine it with Tylenol.  It seems to be working pretty well this way.



I haven't been on this thread for so long, I don't know if all you folks are still around, I hope so  Yes Patty, when I was younger, I would get tinnitus for a day, or less, by taking too much aspirin.  I never thought I would get it permanently but for about 2 years now, I've had it, so I decided to bring back the thread in hopes of talking about it more with you all denise


----------



## Denise1952

oldman said:


> I have Tinnitis and I will die with it. I have been around too many jet engines w/o hearing protection. I always thought being around a jet engine maybe just 30 seconds would not damage my hearing. Boy, was I wrong. The guys on the ground know what they're doing by wearing their hearing protection. Funny thing about is that my Tinnitis didn't show up until after I retired and my ENT doctor said that is common.



My sister and brother both have it from using a firing range often in their police work.  There are a lot of different surfaces causes I am reading about.  But it is a damage to the nerves in our ears I believe, from what I've read.  I've got bad nerves or the electrical part of my body because my cardio says all the different issues I have are all related to the nerves.

I am so sad to hear of your Tinnitus.  I know folks have it way worse than I so I don't want to be a booboo baby.  I just want to talk about it with anyone who cares to, maybe find ways to keep it from getting worse.  I read there is no cure, so far


----------



## Denise1952

An update on my tinnitus is that practically overnight it got worse, and that coincided with an anti depressant that has given me back my sanity, Lexapro 10 mg.  They say only 1% of the users get tinnitus but I already had it, so, I am going to talk to my doc tomorrow and see if we can figure something else out.

I also read about some alternatives like Gingko but I cannot afford them at this time.  In one month now, I'll have my retirement income, and I think I will be able to get some if we haven't figured out a solution by then.  I mean before it got worse, I had no problem handling it.  But I admit I am concerned because I don't know if I can be as tough as those that suffer the worse types of tinnitus.  I suppose I have no business projecting about the damned "what ifs"


----------



## SeaBreeze

I heard a radio host talking about his Tinnitus relief with a hearing aid treatment.  He said that somehow white noise was introduced, and the brain was tricked to ignore the noises of tinnitus.  I get it in one ear, and notice it at night right before sleep.  Of course I have a talk radio station on and listening to it with an earbud.

  I notice if I use the bad ear, even with no tinnitus sound, it will start after listening to the radio, even at low volume for a few minutes.  Mine sounds like the very high pitched sounds they use on standard hearing tests, stop and start. Luckily mine's not that bad, I just find it I don't dwell on it, I can ignore it.

http://www.tinnitusandhearing.com/tinnitus-retraining-therapy-denver-colorado


----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


> I heard a radio host talking about his Tinnitus relief with a hearing aid treatment.  He said that somehow white noise was introduced, and the brain was tricked to ignore the noises of tinnitus.  I get it in one ear, and notice it at night right before sleep.  Of course I have a talk radio station on and listening to it with an earbud.
> 
> I notice if I use the bad ear, even with no tinnitus sound, it will start after listening to the radio, even at low volume for a few minutes.  Mine sounds like the very high pitched sounds they use on standard hearing tests, stop and start. Luckily mine's not that bad, I just find it I don't dwell on it, I can ignore it.
> 
> http://www.tinnitusandhearing.com/tinnitus-retraining-therapy-denver-colorado



I could ignore and even forget about mine, in both ears.  Also, I could hear sounds still, like rain outside etc.  Now it's to the point of irritating, but reading helps me put it out of my mind, but then it interrupts again.  I just shrug it off again.  If it is nerve damage, I've yet to hear of a cure, but I guess the first, best thing is to see if the new medication is making it worse.  These meds have changed my life for the better.  I am not like a zombie, just bubbly, smiling, feel good about living, no panic attacks, no HORRIBLE mood-swings.

I guess process of elimination.  I was hoping maybe I've come through the worst of menopause and now I won't need the Lexapro, who knows.  Thanks for sharing your story Seabreeze.  I think the thing I miss most is the total silence, I love that.  Some like "white noise" and can't sleep without it.  I don't need it and sleep soundly, and wake up at normal sounds, but I always get well into REM sleep.


----------



## AZ Jim

I have tinnitus and have had it for years.  I went to a ear specialist years ago who said it's something you most likely have to live with.  I do, and at times it's worse than others rarely does it stop entirely.  I use a hearing aid in one ear and  it does seem better when the aid is in (days).  I have learned to 'ignore' it (as best one can).  I do not take aspirin other than one low dose (81mg) in the morning due to my heart maintenance program but my tinnitus started before my bypass surgeries.  Old age sucks.


----------



## Pappy

Mine started in my left ear about 12 years ago. Very loud high pitch which seems a little better with my hearing aids. I have to block it out of my mind or it drives me crazy, like right now.


----------



## Denise1952

I'll be back folks, have to go grocery shopping, but would like to talk more on this see ya'll soon, denise


----------



## oldman

Pappy said:


> Mine started in my left ear about 12 years ago. Very loud high pitch which seems a little better with my hearing aids. I have to block it out of my mind or it drives me crazy, like right now.



Same here. My Otolarngologist (hearing doctor) said it actually does drive some people mad and they have to be hospitalized, sedated and then taught how to live with it. I haven't progressed that far and hope that I don't. It is a nuisance and a great distraction, but it isn't like I have a choice. I have other pilot friends that also have it and some take Niacin and B6 and say that it helps, but it probably doesn't for everyone. Some pilots also claimed that their headset caused it and it was one special brand, which I won't mention to avoid being sued, but anyway, they tried to sue the company and was initially awarded a large sum of money that was later over-turned by a Federal court. The company's defense was that if their headset was causing Tinnitus, then everyone that wore the headset would get it, which wasn't the case. 

It was also proven that pilots in the military were more frequent to get it than commercial pilots and those on a carrier absolutely have to wear hearing protection or be faced with a charge of "Insubordination." I think I got mine from the jet engines. When I would do my outside checks of my plane, sometimes the plane at the next gate would be running up or accelerating his engines. The decibel acceptance level, I believe is around 85 dB and a jet engine at full throttle is in excess of 130 dB. I used to run my engines up to almost full throttle just before takeoff, but I did it on the way out to the runway and not at the gate, like some of these young idiot pilots do, just to get attention. Jerks! Our company and now some airports have a rule that pilots may not accelerate their engines while at the gate. I remember one such case at LAX, where a pilot on a Boeing 747 ran his engines up to full throttle at the gate and cracked the glass to the terminal. So, just think what it can do to your ear!


----------



## oldman

One last thing about Pilots and Tinnitus. You can check it out here by typing "Tinnitus" in the search box and then read through the many posts. Maybe something in these posts may help and I haven't checked, but maybe there is also a Forum on Tinnitus.

Sorry that I couldn't be more helpful.

http://www.airlinepilotforums.com/pilot-health/45975-tinnitus-ringing-ears.html


----------



## NancyNGA

My ear ringing gets much worse on days after I eat a lot of salt.  Also I read that clenching or grinding your teeth at night can cause it.
I do that too.   Haven't yet figured out a way to stop that.


----------



## Denise1952

oldman said:


> Same here. My Otolarngologist (hearing doctor) said it actually does drive some people mad and they have to be hospitalized, sedated and then taught how to live with it. I haven't progressed that far and hope that I don't. It is a nuisance and a great distraction, but it isn't like I have a choice. I have other pilot friends that also have it and some take Niacin and B6 and say that it helps, but it probably doesn't for everyone. Some pilots also claimed that their headset caused it and it was one special brand, which I won't mention to avoid being sued, but anyway, they tried to sue the company and was initially awarded a large sum of money that was later over-turned by a Federal court. The company's defense was that if their headset was causing Tinnitus, then everyone that wore the headset would get it, which wasn't the case.
> 
> It was also proven that pilots in the military were more frequent to get it than commercial pilots and those on a carrier absolutely have to wear hearing protection or be faced with a charge of "Insubordination." I think I got mine from the jet engines. When I would do my outside checks of my plane, sometimes the plane at the next gate would be running up or accelerating his engines. The decibel acceptance level, I believe is around 85 dB and a jet engine at full throttle is in excess of 130 dB. I used to run my engines up to almost full throttle just before takeoff, but I did it on the way out to the runway and not at the gate, like some of these young idiot pilots do, just to get attention. Jerks! Our company and now some airports have a rule that pilots may not accelerate their engines while at the gate. I remember one such case at LAX, where a pilot on a Boeing 747 ran his engines up to full throttle at the gate and cracked the glass to the terminal. So, just think what it can do to your ear!



I have no clue why, but mine is worse this a.m. I didn't do anything, even watch tv lastnight, just read.  But I do think I have the time it started right around the time I started using a headset to listen to tv.  I lived where a tv could disturb neighbors even though I never cranked it up.  I never cranked up the headset either, not imo (estimation) but who knows.  So now, I am calling my gp and he can refer me to someone to see if they can tell me anything that might help.  I'm getting nervous about it, it's so bad at this moment, I just don't know, need to find out all I can about any relief that might be available.

Thank you for the history on yours.  I'd like to be able to warn young folks, or anyone that has no ringing at this time, to take care of their ears now, this is awful


----------



## Denise1952

NancyNGA said:


> My ear ringing gets much worse on days after I eat a lot of salt.  Also I read that clenching or grinding your teeth at night can cause it.
> I do that too.   Haven't yet figured out a way to stop that.



thanks Nancy,

It's worse this a.m. as I told Oldman, so I just got off the phone with the docs office, and they will call me back on what we need to do.  Probably a referral.  I appreciate your info on the salt, and I don't know if I do that to my teeth, I do during the day at times, not often though.  I thought maybe headphones for tv that I haven't used in over a month now, aspirin, sinuses, or maybe this Lexapro they have me on is making it worse.  I could handle it much better before but it is getting worse.  Thanks again, every little bit of info helps, plus to know folks understand, denise


----------



## Denise1952

d0ug said:


> There can be many causes hypertension, lead, mercury toxicity, nutriment deficiencies tinnitus, vertigo, eye problems but one thing the orthodox doctors miss is it can all be related to osteoarthritis of the skull. There is small holes in the skull where the nerves go through and when these passages get filled with fibers to strengthen the bones. Everything that these nerves control can be effected even thing like Bell's Palsy [the 7 cranial nerve]



Oh lord, I do appreciate you Doug, but it scares me to try and figure out, out of all those things, but I will have to try.  I can see why people could go nuts with this thing


----------



## Denise1952

pattydi said:


> Yes, I had it and didn't realize it was from the aspirin until I was in the hospital for something else.  Of course, they didn't give me aspirin and after a few days I noticed the ringing was gone.  Now I watch how much aspirin or ibuprofen I take and combine it with Tylenol.  It seems to be working pretty well this way.



This could be it too Patty, I take a lot of aspirin, everyday, and usually only 2 a day, but sometimes 4.  But I have headaches all the time it seems and the aspirin helps.  Do you thing that much aspirin could cause it?  I did start having my ears ring in 2012 I think, it just wasn't that bad then, and I had started aspirin pretty regular, and ibuprofen.


----------



## oldman

It can also be caused by a brain tumor. Sorry, don't mean to scare you. That was the first thing they checked me for. I had an MRI of my brain and the doctor said no tumor. I asked him for a note stating that I did have a brain, so I could give it to my wife who sometimes thinks I don't have one. 

There is some new stuff on the market called "Ring Relief" at Walgreens for about $12.00. I was going to try the Niacin and B6 that other pilots tell me they use and some it has helped and some it hasn't. I think that it's all a crap shoot. Like I said, I used to run my jet engines up on the way out to the runway just before takeoff to make sure they were good under stress, but other pilots, especially the younger ones, like to show-off and run theirs up at the gates. There I am, walking around my plane checking out the aircraft's structural parts and landing gears and the clown next to me is running up his 10,000 horsepower equivalent engines. Do you have any idea what that sounds like? 

Don't turn your speakers up too high:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNi5FzB4N9c


----------



## Denise1952

I so sorry you guys have to suffer with tinnitus  Just the limited case I have is awful.  I so admire all of you for pushing ahead and learning to cope with it, I imagine, from all I've read, I may have to learn as well, denise


----------



## oldman

Check out this site that allows you to pick out which type you may have:

http://www.ata.org/sounds-of-tinnitus


----------



## Denise1952

Thanks for that, really interesting to be able to tell someone what it sounds like.  Mine is between the 1 & 2 now, but it was like crickets or the cicada sound before, and I could actually imagine it being crickets which I love to hear at night.  It's not working for this high pitch now though.


----------



## Ken N Tx

nwlady said:


> I so sorry you guys have to suffer with tinnitus  Just the limited case I have is awful.  I so admire all of you for pushing ahead and learning to cope with it, I imagine, from all I've read, I may have to learn as well, denise





nwlady said:


> Thanks for that, really interesting to be able to tell someone what it sounds like.  Mine is between the 1 & 2 now, but it was like crickets or the cicada sound before, and I could actually imagine it being crickets which I love to hear at night.  It's not working for this high pitch now though.



Mine is the same as yours..I have read this entire Thread, and it seems there is no solution or cure..

I have OD'd on all mentioned coffee,noise and aspirin for years...Now I guess I have to pay the price!!!


----------



## Denise1952

No, I haven't seen any cure, nor have I heard anyone say theirs went away except for I think it was Nancy that had too much aspirin.  I switched to tylenol only yesterday, and from now on, just in case that helps. They are ringing away this a.m. but it's only bad when it's real quiet, then I notice it way more. Duh, guess that only makes sense

Out of all the weird ailments in the world, you had to get into my ears, LOL!!  (take off Casablanca)


----------

